# Savannah cats. Can anyone tell me about them?



## Champers (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, as I have said on a previous post, I have recently lost the most beautiful, intelligent and friendly part Burmese cat. I miss his character so much and having the company of a feline friend. I have have done some research on Bengals and am slightly concerned that they might have an 'edge' to their personalities.

Someone is at home all day and the cat would rarely be left alone. What I would like to know if a Savannah can be let out as I personally feel that I would not want to contain a cat indoors. I live in a semi rural area although there are a few houses with large gardens behind me. I had thought that I would have to warn the neighbours about a large cat incase someone thought the had a Jaguar in their garden!

I LOVE my cats to be on the bigger side (not fat, just have presence!) and there are several sites on the Internet that suggest Savannahs make good pets but I would appreciate any first hand experience from an owner.

Many, many thanks :001_smile:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Are you interested in a Savannah cat or a Bengal cat? Becuase from your post I'm not entirely sure which you mean, and they are not the same. 

Personally, I don't have much experience with them, but if I remember correctly, I've read somewhere that it's not a good idea to let a cat like that run free outside. It might terrorise other cats in the area or, bring A LOT of "gifts" home.


----------



## Champers (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry, you're right when I reread my post, I haven't actually made it very clear.

I am looking for a breed with a big personality and had initially considered a Bengal. Unfortunately a friend of my daughter who runs a cat rescue says that some Bengals tend to come up for rehoming because they can be destructive and require specialist knowledge which is a tragedy if it's because people haven't done their research before they get one.

A Savannah seemed like a good alternative and there doesn't seem to be any negative press about them either so I would be interested to know what the difference is?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Whatever breed you get, you might get one with an atypical personality. A quiet Siamese for example.

The Savannah cat (according to Wikipedia) is a cross between a domestic cat and a Serval. I suspect there are very few breeders in the UK, and that the price will be eyewatering.

Why not a Burmese? You loved the one you have, they usually have lovely personalities, there are plenty of breeders in the UK and as a result they are not as expensive as some breeds. There is the Asian as well, Burmese in almost any other colour / pattern, and the Tiffanie is a semi-long-hair version.

If you want something a bit noisier then an Oriental or Siamese should suite.

And personally I have cat-proofed my garden so my cats (Oriental blacks, plus a blue and a caramel-point Siamese from a week Sunday!) can enjoy going out in perfect safety.


----------



## Champers (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi OrientalSlave, I think you're right. I'll probably go all around the houses and go for a Burmese again. I love the look of the exotic cats but there are too many unknowns, I'm not sure I'm brave enough for the challenge!

Burmese are dependable and although I know you do occasionally get a rogue (my MIL had an absolute vicious s**!) they are well known for being affectionate and intelligent. I can never replace Taz Taz, he was a one off but if he is an example of what the breed should be, then I would happily have another without hesitation. When I am ready I will possiby go for a rescue Burmese as I would like to give a little feline soul another chance.

Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

This website might be worth looking at for more info on Savannah cats - very expensive though from what I could see. 

Burmese is also a great choice, I have one coming in August 

Have you looked on the rescue pages for the Burmese Cat Club and the Burmese Cat Society? Might be worth sending them an email asking them to keep you in mind for any rescue cats. 

Good luck in your search


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

For a rescue Burmese, check the breed clubs.

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Savannahs have very different temperaments to Burmese, so I think you might find them quite a change - they're not really lapcats, particularly, and nor are Bengals generally speaking (this is second-hand knowledge). I have a pair of Maus that are gorgeous and affectionate in their own ways, but nowhere near Burmese in clinginess...

Is it looks that attracts you to Savannahs? From the bit I know, they can grow pretty big, so allowing one outdoors could be a bad idea.


----------



## Raychellee (Jun 11, 2012)

Hiya, 

I have a beautiful Bengal who is very loving and affectionate, she also likes to sit on my lap and looks at me to tell me it's time to pull out the recliner lol.

I don't find her demanding in the slightest although she likes to tell you what she is doing or wants all the time, very verbal and very funny!
With saying that, I may just be lucky! A friend of mine has a male and he is more demanding and he can get stressed quite a bit...
Bengal personalities are very intelligent, hysterically funny, can jump higher than you can imagine, mad half hours include a lightening quick run and jumps around the house and will climb up anything! lol Ohh, not forgetting playing with water in the sink, I can't even have a bath without her wanting to get in!
I do let her outside (only in the garden and supervised) ..Cat proofing the garden at present!
I am sure you will find the right cat for you, whatever you decide


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I personaly love my siamese and orientals. I love how they speak to you, well i say speak sometime they shout too. You definately learn to speak cat if you have siams and orientals as you do not have a choice. They have different noises for different things, yes theyre demanding in a good way, they tell you if they are about to leave a present ( my word for poop ) in the tray then shout until you clean it and escort you to the door with it. Bring you toys and sweet meow at you until you are completely guilt ridden, they are also known for their loyalty and have heard mine growl at postmen and people he doesnt like( bt engineer came to fix the phone line, didnt like cats, cat didnt like him) good judge of character.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hope i dont offend anyone here but allowing a cat like a savannah to free roam is even more irresponsible than allowing a domestic cat, they are more efficient killers of wildlife and are banned in Australia and in some states in the US, not only that but breeding them is imo totally unethical and these breeders shouldnt be supported.


----------



## Champers (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies. It looks like Savannahs are one of those 'fashionable' must have cats without any real thought of the practicality of ownership. I have seen pictures and film on YouTube of docile, affection individuals but realistically, these are not pets. I want to offer a home to a proper cat that can go outside and live a normal life with my family. When I am ready and Taz lets me know  I will get a new manager as I still need the urge to serve a feline boss! 


I always love that quote : Dogs have owners, cats have staff! That's me!!!


----------



## Maire23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Savannah cats are certainly beautiful. If I owned one I would certainly not let it roam free. Aside from the reasons already posted, they could even pose a temptation for thieves.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I had an interest in them a while back because of their look but upon discovering that they are commonly infertile until they are a 5th generation cross it made me decide that to me that was not ethical. I would personally suggest something like a siamese or burmese as they will be very friendly, but if you know your stuff a bengal may be right for you.

As my cats have first hand experience of a bengal that is owned by someone that knows nothing about the breed and they have the cuts to prove it. Which is a shame as they ate so beautiful but has completely put me off the breed due to the effects it has had on my own cats.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My goodness, if you think the Bengal personality has an edge, then a Savana cat is derinitely not for you!

If you do decide you want a Burmese, please get in touch. My friend rehomes for the Burmese Cat Society, does their home checks etc, so she woul have a good idea of what's coming up for rescue.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> but upon discovering that they are commonly infertile until they are a 5th generation cross


OK, I've tried so hard not to ask because I know there has to be a simple answer but................................ how do you get to 5th gen with infertile cats? An infertile cat doesn't become fertile because you mate it with an outcross so I really can't see how you get there.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Think the F1 (etc.) females are often fertile.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

havoc said:


> OK, I've tried so hard not to ask because I know there has to be a simple answer but................................ how do you get to 5th gen with infertile cats? An infertile cat doesn't become fertile because you mate it with an outcross so I really can't see how you get there.


They breed Serval to Domestic - F1 Savannah
Female from that mating to Domestic - F2 Savannah
Female from F2 mating to Domestic - F3 Savannah
Female from F3 mating to Domestic - F4 Savannah
Female from F4 mating to Domestic - F5 Savannah
Result - fertile male from last mating.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah - it all becomes clear. It's only the early gen males which are infertile. That isn't what was said hence my confusion


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

I believe for an F1 you still need to have a DWA license as well. I wouldn't recommend a savannah if you have no experience of the breed and aren't 100% sure of what you are letting yourself in for. Also definitely not a breed you would want to be letting outside, if not for the safety of other pets and wildlife but for the fact that after investing such a huge amount of money it would be very likely to be stolen.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I am totally opposed to the breeding of savannah cats and similar wild cat crosses. Thankfully, I believe they are banned in many countries. And they should definitely not be allowed to roam. They can and do kill other cats, small dogs, chickens.


----------

